# Check this girl's work on photography



## Valken (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey

I would like to share with you the work of this talented girl I came across recently.

She has been working on some projects for bands, artwork, covers, merchandise, portraits, etc.

Bands like Shining and Mindscars

Check some of her personal photos:

https://www.behance.net/SerresDeLaMelancolie

You can contact her and ask for a specific work for your own band or projects

Hope you like it!

Cheers


----------

